# SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese



## sqwib

_Fixed Links February 28, 2013_

This post had to be changed due to missing images and formatting, however all the information is accurate
[h1]  [/h1][h1]*SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese*[/h1]






 OK here was the dilemma, some of my family like “Oven Baked Mac n’ Cheese”, while others like the smoother creamier type like the Velveeta shells.​I know everyone will eat the smoother type and not complain, especially Stephen and I.​So I decided to work from an “Oven Baked” type and tweak it to a smoother “kid friendly” type.​Here's what happened....​[h1]  [/h1]*Recipe:* *(Test 1) cooked on Reverse Flow. [FAIL]*​ ​ ​ ​ ​
2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
4 tablespoon butter
1 cup yellow cheddar cheese
6-8 slices American cheese
1 cup mozzarella cheese
4 cups whole milk
1 cups heavy cream
½ – ¾ sleeve of Ritz Crackers
 ​ ​ ​Salt and pepper to taste

Pour 2 cups of uncooked noodles in a 9 x 13 greased pan
In a Saucepan bring milk and heavy cream to a low simmer using a very low heat, stirring continuously, add butter, and add the rest of the ingredients, reserving a ¼ cup of mozzarella and ¼ cup of cheddar for the top. Stir until everything is smooth.
Remove cheese sauce from flame and pour over top uncooked macaroni.
Smoke at 250 for approximately 2 hours or until golden brown and bubbly
To prevent this dish from becoming too brown and crusty, cover with foil if needed.
 ​ ​*Conclusion: *

This was made for a party of 12 and 2 did not like it, my son Stephen and I did not care for it, I thought it was to lumpy inside and dry, I believe the cheese sauce had curdled and did not have much flavor. Back to the drawing board.

It was worse the next day.
 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​Recipe: (Test 2) Baked in Oven [FAIL] But a little Better
 ​ ​
2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
4 tablespoon butter
1 cup yellow cheddar cheese
6-8 slices American cheese
1 cup mozzarella cheese
1 cup whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
½ – ¾ sleeve of Ritz Crackers
 ​ ​ ​ ​Salt and pepper to taste

Pre heat oven 350
Boil macaroni 10 minutes, while macaroni is boiling, bring milk and heavy cream to a low simmer using a very low heat, stirring continuously, add butter, and add the rest of the ingredients, reserving a ¼ cup of mozzarella and cheddar for the top. Stir until everything is smooth.
Remove cheese sauce from flame, remove elbow macaroni and drain, transfer to a greased 9” x 13” dish, pour cheese sauce over top.
Sprinkle a small amount of cheddar on top, crush some Ritz crackers on top of the cheddar then add the rest of the Cheddar and mozzarella.
Bake 350 for 1 hour or until golden brown and bubbly
To prevent this dish from becoming too brown and crusty, cover with foil for the last 15 min. of baking if needed.
*Conclusion:*

This was made for our family of 5 and Stephen and I thought it was just so so. It was not as lumpy or dry (curdled) like the first batch but was greasier, I believe I need to use more processed cheese.

My wife loved them, but I still need to come up with a “Mac n’ Cheese” that everyone likes. Back to the drawing board.
 ​ ​*Recipe: (Test 3)** cooked on Reverse Flow** [EUREKA!!]* 
 ​
*Ingredients:*​
2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
2 tablespoon butter
2 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon red hot
1 lb. American cheese
1 lb of Velveeta cheese
8 oz. cream cheese
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can condensed Cheddar cheese soup
1 cup sour cream
*Topping:*

1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
1 cup yellow cheddar cheese
½ – ¾ sleeve of Ritz Crackers
6 – 8 slices of cooked chopped bacon, or crumbled
 ​
chicken stock, optional
¼ cup Parmesan optional
*Directions:*

Cook bacon until crispy, set aside
Boil macaroni 10 minutes in salted water. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, melt butter then add milk slowly add the rest of the ingredients with the exception of the "Toppings", Ritz Crackers, Mozzarella Cheese, Cheddar Cheese and bacon. Cook on very low heat constantly stirring until everything is smooth.
Remove cheese sauce from flame, remove elbow macaroni and drain,transfer to a greased 9” x 13” dish. Stir in the cheese sauce.
Sprinkle a small amount of Bacon on top followed by some cheddar then the Ritz crackers then rest of the cheddar and and mozzarella.
Smoke at 250 for approximately 2 hours or until golden brown and bubbly
To prevent this dish from becoming too brown and crusty, cover with foil if needed.
I decided on the bacon at the last minute
*Conclusion:*

Total success, everyone loved them and they were perfect the next day and even tasted good cold.

They had a great consistency, very creamy and not too rich, with a decent crust on top.

The goal here was to find a happy medium between a traditional “Oven Baked Mac n’ Cheese” and a smoother type Mac n’ cheese that most kids love

I had done a little bit of research and the problem may have been that the cheese was curdling, either from heating the cheese too high to quickly or in the oven, so to avoid this I used processed cheeses for the cheese sauce at very low heat and the cheddar and mozzarella for the crust. 
*10/24/10*

Tried recipe #3 again but added an extra cup of noodles, not as creamy but still good, I will stick with 2 cups noodles but for those that prefer the not so creamy, try the 3 cups of noodles but add an extra half cup of milk. No Ritz crackers this time, I like it better without the crackers, the browned cheese gives enough of a crust.
Some photos











































One of the Mac N' cheese recipes on the Pit.












 






 











​


----------



## fpnmf

Looks great!

Too much work for me.

I get the giant frozen Stouffers and smoke it with the rest of the food and on occaision add some bacon or PP.

    Craig


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks Great, Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## jirodriguez

OH MAN! That sounds so good.... but you need a disclaimer that says "5 cows were milked dry make all that cheese!" LOL


----------



## hexlobular

This really does look wonderful.  I've had some similar failures with cheeses clumping and separating, so it's good to find recipes that work well.  I've added a little white wine in some of my cheese sauces also (like a fondue), but my kids don't care much for that taste.  It's great with some grilled bread (or pizza dough).

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

They all look good to me!


----------



## sqwib

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Too much work for me.
> 
> I get the giant frozen Stouffers and smoke it with the rest of the food and on occaision add some bacon or PP.
> 
> Craig




True... that's why we usually make the Velveeta shells


----------



## chef willie

Thanks for posting Sqwib...looks delish...like the way you man up to the 'fails' <grin>.....


----------



## sqwib

Chef Willie said:


> Thanks for posting Sqwib...looks delish...like the way you man up to the 'fails' <grin>.....


Yeah but you haven't seen my other fails. ssshh! don't tell anyone.

Sometimes we learn more from our failures than are successes.


----------



## rp ribking

Missed the thread, mac and cheese looks great!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

That is a recipe that needs tryin'! And congrats on figuring out that "real" cheese taste good but is tricky to cook with...JJ


----------



## cooking momma

We love Mac N Cheese. Yet another delicious looking recipe I have to try :)


----------



## smokinthesmc

Keep posting Mac and cheese recipies I am always looking for a newer and better one. Thanks to all.


----------



## teeznuts

If I wanted to make #3 with the ritz crackers do I crumble them up first or lay flat in a layer across the top?


----------



## sqwib

teeznuts said:


> If I wanted to make #3 with the ritz crackers do I crumble them up first or lay flat in a layer across the top?


Crumbled but try it anyway you like.

you can top with corn flakes, French's French Fried Onions, Munchos, Funyuns etc...


----------



## teeznuts

Thanks for the response. Look forward to trying it.


----------



## diesel

I made the test #3 "eruika" recipe this past weekend.  We had my brother and his soon to be wife down to have some BBQ.  They are wanted me to cook for their weeding.  I made you MAC and Cheese and they loved it.  Want me to serve it along w/ the butt and chicken.

I followed the recipe except I used colby cheese in place of the american and I did NOT put crackers on.  I also added chopped jalapenos.  Very good! 

thanks alot for the recipe SQWIB!


----------



## sqwib

Diesel said:


> I made the test #3 "eruika" recipe this past weekend. We had my brother and his soon to be wife down to have some BBQ. They are wanted me to cook for their weeding. I made you MAC and Cheese and they loved it. Want me to serve it along w/ the butt and chicken.
> I followed the recipe except I used colby cheese in place of the american and I did NOT put crackers on. I also added chopped jalapenos. Very good!
> thanks alot for the recipe SQWIB!




Glad you liked it, I luv the idea of jalapenos on top.


----------



## werdwolf

OK Squib, 2 recipes on the to do list in one day!

Great job with the post.


----------



## sqwib

Another Post fixed.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for fixing the thread..... I found it....   Sure looks like I need to make some Mac n Cheese now....


----------



## hova1914

Looks great! Gonna hafta try this!


----------



## simsfmly

OK, just put Recipe #3 on.  

Made some changes to the roux, chopped onions instead of powder, no mustard or hot sauce (yankees, no hot), chopped up some leftover smoked chicken and added it.  Also, doubled the macaroni as the roux was A LOT for only 2 cups cooked mac.

Also, using a 10x10 roaster pan to fit our little MFS.

Here's how she looked after 3 hours at 250:













IMG_0344.jpg



__ simsfmly
__ Nov 12, 2013


----------



## pacedawg

Sqwib, 

Unbelievable recipes. I just tried #3 and my wife thinks it was the best she ever had. It came out creamy yet nice and thick. Again, much thanks for your posts. It was incredible. 













image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## sqwib

pacedawg said:


> Sqwib,
> 
> Unbelievable recipes. I just tried #3 and my wife thinks it was the best she ever had. It came out creamy yet nice and thick. Again, much thanks for your posts. It was incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pacedawg
> __ Dec 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pacedawg
> __ Dec 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pacedawg
> __ Dec 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pacedawg
> __ Dec 7, 2013


That is awesome! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## pacedawg

Sqwibb, if I was to back off on the cream cheese a tad and add a little more velveeta, would that make it more cheesy/ creamier?


----------



## newbiesmoker

I plan on making recipe# 3 tomorrow and was wondering what wood you would recommend. I have hickory, cherry, apple, oak, maple to choose from. Thanks.


----------



## sqwib

pacedawg said:


> Sqwibb, if I was to back off on the cream cheese a tad and add a little more velveeta, would that make it more cheesy/ creamier?


Tweak it whatever way you want and see.

Cream cheese and Velveeta are both Creamy, try omitting the cream cheese and see what happens.


newbiesmoker said:


> I plan on making recipe# 3 tomorrow and was wondering what wood you would recommend. I have hickory, cherry, apple, oak, maple to choose from. Thanks.


Any wood is fine, just cover it at some point so it's not too smokey... unless that's what you want.

I like a tiny hint of smoke on the mac and cheese, but if you like that smoky goodness, try using a smoked Gouda or something similar.


----------



## pacedawg

Thanks Sqwib.


----------



## newbiesmoker

SQWIB said:


> Any wood is fine, just cover it at some point so it's not too smokey... unless that's what you want.
> 
> I like a tiny hint of smoke on the mac and cheese, but if you like that smoky goodness, try using a smoked Gouda or something similar.


Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## kandl

We tried this Mac and Cheese with a pre-cooked ham the other day and I have to say this is the best Mac and Cheese we've ever had.  So creamy and full of flavor!













u2ava8u2.jpg



__ kandl
__ Dec 30, 2013


----------



## sqwib

KandL said:


> We tried this Mac and Cheese with a pre-cooked ham the other day and I have to say this is the best Mac and Cheese we've ever had.  So creamy and full of flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2ava8u2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ kandl
> __ Dec 30, 2013


Glad you liked it... Great pic


----------



## newbiesmoker

I made this for Christmas dinner and it was a hit. Everyone loved it. I plan on making another batch for tomorrows dinner. Thanks SQWIB for the recipe.


----------



## kandl

Yes Thanks you SQWIB Thank You very much for sharing that recipe.  Its for sure a keeper

.


----------



## superdave

Goldfish crackers or Cheez-its make a great mac & cheese topping.


----------



## superdave

I made this last night and I was amazed how much liquid disappreared, thought it looked way too runny to start but ended up being even a little drier than I prefer.  But I think that can be corrected with tweaking some ingredient amounts.  What I'd like to ask others that have made this before, was it really smoke flavored?  I could not really discern as much smoke flavor as I had anticipated there being.  After smoking beans and getting such a rich, smokey flavor, I thought the mac & cheese would also take on a lot of smoke.  Is it because we don't stir the mac & cheese that it doesn't get much smoke?


----------



## kandl

Dave, I've made this a few times (we have loved it every time) and I think its always had ample moisture to the point where its even creamy when warmed up in the microwave later!.  As for the smoky flavor I've discovered that the top ( I will call it crust) of it has a very smoky flavor but once you get below that you tend to lose the smoky flavor.  I never thought about stirring it to try and disperse the flavor more I will have to remember to try that next time we make it.  This has always been done on my UDS uncovered on the top rack in a foil pan.


----------



## foamheart

SuperDave said:


> I made this last night and I was amazed how much liquid disappreared, thought it looked way too runny to start but ended up being even a little drier than I prefer.  But I think that can be corrected with tweaking some ingredient amounts.  What I'd like to ask others that have made this before, was it really smoke flavored?  I could not really discern as much smoke flavor as I had anticipated there being.  After smoking beans and getting such a rich, smokey flavor, I thought the mac & cheese would also take on a lot of smoke.  Is it because we don't stir the mac & cheese that it doesn't get much smoke?


You should try it sometime as a solo, when you meat is all smokey it makes any other smoked item taste less so. The same with the wicked beans. yes they do have less smoke taste to begin with but its much more discernible when eaten without a table full of smoked meats. Another big part of it is the ability to cook supper with sides all together in the smoker.  Keep that cooking heat and yourself outside so the bride can relax a little before she has to do the dishes and clean up...... <Chuckles>


----------



## superdave

I know sometimes the stuff tastes a little smokier the second day too.  I'll have leftovers tonight so I can see if it gained any smoke overnight.


----------



## superdave

I'm going try try second attempt of this recipe this weekend and was considering melting my cheeses and milk in the smoker prior to mixing with the mac.  Anyone have any thoughts about this twist?


----------



## ia monsterbuck

Looks great. Gotta try this!


----------



## radioguy

This recipe sounds great going to give it a try next weekend.  I'm a bit confused on the macaroni measures.  I take it as 2 cups before boil.  Please let me know if that is right.  If it's after cooking would you know the quantity? 

Thanks 

RG


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Oooo , nice , Squib . . .


----------



## daveomak

RadioGuy said:


> This recipe sounds great going to give it a try next weekend.  I'm a bit confused on the macaroni measures.  I take it as 2 cups before boil.  Please let me know if that is right.  If it's after cooking would you know the quantity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RG




Reread post #1....  I don't know which recipe you are making...


----------



## sqwib

RadioGuy said:


> This recipe sounds great going to give it a try next weekend.  I'm a bit confused on the macaroni measures.  I take it as 2 cups before boil.  Please let me know if that is right.  If it's after cooking would you know the quantity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RG


2 cups uncooked


----------



## demosthenes9

Made 4 batches this past weekend for a small little BBQ and people completely raved about it.  Ended up going through 6 half pans!


----------



## sqwib

RadioGuy said:


> This recipe sounds great going to give it a try next weekend. I'm a bit confused on the macaroni measures. I take it as 2 cups before boil. Please let me know if that is right. If it's after cooking would you know the quantity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RG





DaveOmak said:


> Reread post #1.... I don't know which recipe you are making...


I can see where the confusion was, I edited the post to be more specific


----------



## foamheart

Confusing? A boy from East Philly?  Never happen!

Lets have a brew and discuss it.


----------



## radioguy

Sqwib...thanks much for the clarification. Can't wait to try it!!


Hey Foam who's on first??  I do agree to have a beer and discuss, we might be able solve world hunger too! LOL


----------



## foamheart

Confusing? A boy from East Philly?  Never happen!


RadioGuy said:


> Sqwib...thanks much for the clarification. Can't wait to try it!!
> 
> 
> Hey Foam who's on first??


What's on second, today's catching and tomorrow is pitching...........

I DON"T Know!

Third Base.


----------



## radioguy

Sqwib,

I gave this recipe a try for a pot luck picnic.  It is great, good cheesy taste, creamy smooth. 

Its definitely going in my recipe book!

Thanks for sharing!

RG


----------



## sqwib

Demosthenes9 said:


> Made 4 batches this past weekend for a small little BBQ and people completely raved about it.  Ended up going through 6 half pans!





RadioGuy said:


> Sqwib,
> 
> I gave this recipe a try for a pot luck picnic.  It is great, good cheesy taste, creamy smooth.
> 
> Its definitely going in my recipe book!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> RG


  I am tickled pink that many folks are enjoying this recipe.


----------



## 383bull

Sqwib,

Gonna try your recipe for Christmas with smoked baby backs, I'm feeding 23 people, how many batches do you recommend? We are big eaters up here in northern Wisconi!


----------



## sqwib

383bull said:


> Sqwib,
> 
> Gonna try your recipe for Christmas with smoked baby backs, I'm feeding 23 people, how many batches do you recommend? We are big eaters up here in northern Wisconi!


Well... mac and cheese is a side so I would say two trays would be fine, I would not make too much it don't freeze well IIRC.

Maybe some others such as  Demosthenes9 who went thru 6 half pans, will chime in.

Please take some pics and post back here with your results or link to your post, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## 383bull

Awesome thank you!! Merry Christmas


----------



## newbiesmoker

Making this again since everyone enjoyed it last Christmas

.













WIN_20141224_122733.JPG



__ newbiesmoker
__ Dec 24, 2014






I'll add the finished pic later.

And here it is after a couple hours. Can't wait to dig in.













IMG_20141224_162257.jpg



__ newbiesmoker
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## 383bull

image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 383bull
__ Dec 26, 2014






Sqwib  awesome,awesome recipe, this made for a great Christmas, I did two batches of your mac and cheese
Along with 13 racks of baby backs, cornbread and slaw, its a new Christmas tradition at our house from now on,


----------



## 383bull

Forgot to mention we fed 23 adults and 8 children, two pans were the correct amount when using as a side!


----------



## sqwib

383bull said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 383bull
> __ Dec 26, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sqwib awesome,awesome recipe, this made for a great Christmas, I did two batches of your mac and cheese
> Along with 13 racks of baby backs, cornbread and slaw, its a new Christmas tradition at our house from now on,


Awesome.


383bull said:


> Forgot to mention we fed 23 adults and 8 children, two pans were the correct amount when using as a side!


That's great and very useful information.

I think the reason the mac n' cheese goes a bit further than most is that it is very rich.


----------



## bigred77

posting here to subscribe to this thread so I can pull it up on my phone  :)

gunna make #3 tomorrow


----------



## daveomak

bigred77 said:


> posting here to subscribe to this thread so I can pull it up on my phone  :)
> 
> gunna make #3 tomorrow




There is also a "subscribe" button at the bottom of the page....


----------



## piratey

I'm looking at recipe number 3 and the ingredients have me a bit confused.  On the top, I see two cups uncooked macaroni and on the bottom I see two cups cooked macaroni.  Is this the same macaroni just cooked vs uncooked, or do I need 4 cups total, half cooked?  How is it then used in the recipe?  I only see instructions to boil macaroni, so what happens with the already cooked macaroni?


----------



## sqwib

piratey said:


> I'm looking at recipe number 3 and the ingredients have me a bit confused.  On the top, I see two cups uncooked macaroni and on the bottom I see two cups cooked macaroni.  Is this the same macaroni just cooked vs uncooked, or do I need 4 cups total, half cooked?  How is it then used in the recipe?  I only see instructions to boil macaroni, so what happens with the already cooked macaroni?


 ​ ​I never noticed that before, thanks for pointing that out, look at the recipe now and let me know if it makes sense.


----------



## piratey

The reference to the cooked macaroni as an ingredient was removed, so now the instructions make sense.  Thank you, I'll try this someday, hopefully soon.


----------

